

Show HN: My first web app - helping elderly take their medicine - soneca

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pillorganizer.co&#x2F;<p>I decided to learn to code and this is the project that helped me to.
From zero skills, in 4 months I did everything on this web app - idea, design, front-end, back-end.
(thanks Codecademy, Treehouse, Head First series and StackOverflown)<p>It is aimed at people that take several continuous-use medication everyday (usually the elderly). It helps you organize your Medicine List and send emails when a medicine is about to end.<p>Please, feel free to give any kind of feedback.<p>--<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pillorganizer.co&#x2F;
======
stevoo
Hey ... congrats as well.

So to fill add a bit more.

I agree with duiker. Except the harsh part ... :)

\- For design you can always have a look at bootstrap to help you with the
CSS. This way you can make a nicer responsive template.

\- The completely free stamp, well it doesnt really work that well. It
overlaps the words above.

\- Personally i don't like the buttons ("create your list!") The bottom
button, doesn't really want to work that well. I had to click it several times
until it decided to work

\- Allow them to create there list and then if they want they can register.

\- Estoque de comprimidos atual? Stock ?

\- See perhaps if you can add some of the most common medicines in a cache
search field to make it easier. That way you can also have a picture of the
box of the medicine. Make it easier to distinguish for older people.

\- The fonts are too small. On my laptop i have to squint and go close to view
them better. Imagine old people with bad eye sight. Build to the people you
are aiming for.

\- It needs to be more intuitive and nicer to handle and look at.

It is a good first start. I had to rebuild my first actual website 4 times
till i got a better looking site. And it still could need a lot more work.
Take your time, improve it. You'll want to make as simple as possible. Send an
email to remind them, and add a link to verify that they had there pills
today. As well as quick button for the pills in the site.

Other than that .. it is a good start. Keep it up.

~~~
soneca
Allow to create a list before register is a great a idea, thanks!

I think you are right about the fonts also.

thanks for the comments

------
duiker101
Congratulations on your first web app!

Here's my feedback: -I don't like the stock photos... they make it look like a
shady website in the 90s.

-The timer on the register page is too much. I don't see any reason for it and for the target audiance you are aiming at functionality should be way more important than speed.

-The design needs work, you don't have to hire a professional or anything, if you want you can find great templates for good prices. They are a good STARTING POINT.

-" _Estoque de comprimidos atual_ "? I don't know what is this, I can't proceed...

While my feedback can be a bit harsh don't get demoralized! the first app is
always a great adventure!

Good luck!

~~~
soneca
Oops, I missed something on the translation! The web app is originally to
brazilian audience.

Thank you very much for your feedback!

------
brudgers
Comments about the design are a distraction.

What matters is traction.

Keep hacking and good luck.

~~~
andrew_gardener
Can't agree more.

Though the design could be improved for the HN audience, it might actually
work better with the target audience (but what do I know! I'm no designer).

Good for a first app. Good luck!

------
sideproject
Congrats! Would you like to show it off via SideProjectors too?

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/showcase/submit](https://www.sideprojectors.com/showcase/submit)

------
cprncus
Clicking the button does nothing for me on FF 17.0.1, Opera 9.60, and IE 8.
Appears to be broken?

------
soneca
clickable: [http://www.pillorganizer.co/](http://www.pillorganizer.co/)

